# caribe's breeding



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

do caribe's breed in captivity ? has this been done before..?it would be nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It has been done, a few times - I don't know if people are currently breeding them on a regular basis, or if those instances are still considered lucky shots, though...

Those who have bred them are very secretive about their findings and methods, so there's not that much known about it. It's probably pretty similar to breeding redbellies, with the difference that most cariba are wild-caught, which means it's likely to be much tougher to get them started...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

so i guess it'll be alot tougher than i thought .i'll try doing this experiment any time soon they're still about 4"-5" long i have at least 11 of them ..but what are the chances...hmm i guess good luck for me. thanks judazz very well appreciated.


----------

